

Retired Senior Microsoft Manager Dies In Phuket - thenewkid
http://www.pattayadailynews.com/en/2013/07/01/retired-senior-microsoft-manager-dies-in-phuket/

======
forgotAgain
Title should be "... former Principal Architect of Internet Operations ...

Edit: title changed, thank you moderator.

~~~
thenewkid
How can you thank the moderator?

The new title "Retired Senior Microsoft Manager Dies In Phuket" while strictly
factual, removes any context relevant to recent news.

~~~
thenewkid
Amazing, literally within seconds of replying, I get a downvote.

------
thenewkid
Got any tinfoil?

Cliff was found dead on July 1st, the same day that the SF Chronicle ran an
article "Interview with NSA expert James Bamford".

A comment on the article suggests - without evidence - that Cliff and James
might be brothers.

[http://blog.sfgate.com/bookmarks/2013/07/01/interview-
with-n...](http://blog.sfgate.com/bookmarks/2013/07/01/interview-with-nsa-
expert-james-
bamford/?plckFindCommentKey=CommentKey:e1ad9e39-1309-413e-97c9-561721db13e8)

~~~
groby_b
So being interviewed about the NSA kills your brother? How does that even
_remotely_ make sense?

